

Deciphering the Brain's Autofocus Mechanism - davi
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/10/deciphering-the-brains-autofocus.html

======
tectonic
Here's a link to a paper about their computational defocusing model:
<http://www.pnas.org/content/108/40/16849.full>

